# Re-using Smoking chips/chunks



## micklouie (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion for using burnt chips in the smoker. I have left over chips that didn't burn up in the smoking process. Do you think is a waste or can this been re-used?

They seem to have some good smoke still left in them.

I hate throwing stuff away.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## northern greenhorn (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say it depends on how long they've been sitting, I've used what was left in my chip box and added some fresh chips to it, but that was just 2 days later, and i didn't have any issues.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess you can re-use them if their not totoally burnt. Heck give it shot but I always just dump them and go on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2010)

As far as I know, as long as they still work----Do It!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

Give it a shot - if you don't like the way they smell or burn dump them out - ya really got nothing to loose


----------



## thebarbequeen (Sep 4, 2010)

when I've used chunks or large charcoal, I just "put out" what didn't burn with a bit of water and waste not, want not.


----------

